# Texas longhorn ranger 5 speed nice condition



## Dr.B (May 13, 2017)

anyone know anything about this bike?


----------



## Jaxon (May 13, 2017)

Same as a AMF Aerobee.


----------



## Dr.B (May 13, 2017)

Hi. Thanks but what's it worth?


----------



## Jaxon (May 15, 2017)

350 to 500 range


----------



## Dr.B (May 16, 2017)

[interested?


----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2017)

Not at this time. I have a few projects to finish. Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2017)

@Dr.B :
Post an ad in the Sell-Trade forum, thanks.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade-complete-bicycles.57/


----------



## Dr.B (May 18, 2017)

HI, I would but I don't own it to sell...  I was posting to ask a value b/c guy I knew that owns it was curious.. and I'm asking Jaxon since he replied w/ knowledge if he was interested b/c if he was I was going to pass on the info of the guy I know who would possibly like to sell it.      Any bike to sell I know goes on the for sale/trade section.  thanks,  I know its impt. to get after ppl or it will be a mess


----------

